# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  BuTrans  for pain

## Mrs-Darling

Howdy all

I've had back and hip pain for as long as I can remember, a fall from a hammock about 20 years ago, working on a lurching train for 13 years then 7 years sat on my arse in an office job didn't really help matters. Since my mental health deteriorated I've been experiencing more pain in lots of different parts of my body. My hands, feet and back in particular are very stiff and sore in the morning. I've been munching cocodamol for years and not really had much in the way of investigations (apart from an MRI scan in 1998 that confirmed a damaged disc) until my new GP sent me for loads of blood tests and an X-ray on my hand. All came back normal, which is a relief but doesn't explain the pain I have. The GP has just prescribed my BuTrans patches which I'll start tomorrow- they're a 7 day slow release pain relief but just wondered if anyone here had tried them? 

Also, do you think physical pain is exacerbated when your mental health is poor? My tests have shown no abnormalities or degenerative tissue/ligament/bone issues so I'm not sure where it's coming from. I used to have a very high pain threshold, have endured a couple of 3-4 hour tattoos without too much bother. I hope this new stuff works as it does increase my depression feeling so stiff and sore all day.

----------


## Suzi

I've had them! I was on them for a long time and actually think they were one of the best painkillers I've been on.

----------



----------


## purplefan

I think that when you are depressed the niggling pains you have become worse. I find that my arthritis is pretty painful when i am feeling down. Sometimes i am sure my knees are so sore i cant walk but half an hour later, they are fine again.

----------



----------


## Mrs-Darling

Cheers Suzi, that's good to know.

----------


## Suzi

They can be a bugger to rip off though  :O:

----------


## Mrs-Darling

I've had searing pain in my right knee all day. Started when I walked down the 3 steps from my house to the pavement and cocodamol hasn't touched it but don't want to start the patches today as I've already had a few tablets.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

I've got HRT patches and they're a pain in the arse too.

----------


## Suzi

lol! Seriously though I thought they were pretty good. No waking in the morning in severe pain as it's a continual slow release.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Hi Suzi, do you know how long they take to work as I've had this one on since 7am and apart from feeling a little woozy haven't really felt any pain relief from it. I still have some cocodamol left and wondered whether it would be a really bad idea to take some while I'm waiting for the patch to kick in.

----------


## Suzi

Don't take the cocodamol! If it's not working, rub it - if you get it warm it will kick in quicker...

----------



----------


## Mrs-Darling

Cheers for the tip, will try it as not getting anything from it yet.

----------


## Suzi

What strength do you have?

----------


## Mrs-Darling

I'm on 10mg. I phoned 111 to ask for advice and they said it would be ok to take cocodamol while I'm waiting for it to kick in. I'm still not feeling it working though

----------


## Suzi

I didn't really feel it working, just that it took the edge off the pain... Did take a little time to work though iirc...

----------

